# e560 waste pipe



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
Does anybody know where to get a pipe or fitting which screws into the grey water outlet pipe. Will be staying on a fully serviced pitch and would like continuous drainage.
ta
Barry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste pipe*

Hello

Have a read of the link below and hopefully you will be all sorted.

Waste pipe for Swift

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Waste*

Barry

If you still need help, send me a PM with your telephone number.

Thanks
Kath


----------

